# Anyone drinking premium rye?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I am thinking of giving one a try...Any you recommend?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I am allergic to gluten.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm. Actually a Scotch bourbon guy.


----------



## Big Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

I enjoy Templeton Rye.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Got a nice PowerAde Zero chilling at home for when I start my evening run.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Big Tree said:


> I enjoy Templeton Rye.


I really like Wild Turkey, and it has a lot of rye. I am thinking of investing in a bottle...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Deguello said:


> I'm. Actually a Scotch bourbon guy.


I really like Scotch, but the prices pushed me out of the market years ago...I once bought a bottle of single malt in the duty free shop in Toronto....It was Mortlach , and was really nice...


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

I love Gibson's if you should be lucky enough to find it.

Templeton is a good one as said above.

I believe Crown is making one now, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Templeton as well. Just bought a 1.75 of Bulleit from Costco and I'm very happy with the purchase.


----------

